# Java Kalender



## Tekko (25. Okt 2017)

Schönen Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Ausgabe eines Monats. Mein Monat sieht grad so aus:
Oktober 2016
Mo Di Mi Do Fr Sa So
 1   2   3   4  5   6  7
 8   9 10 11 12 13 14
15 16 17 18 19 20 21
22 23 24 25 26 27 28
29 30 31


mein Problem ist, das der Oktober 2016 erst am Samstag beginnt. Wie schaffe ich es, dass die 1 am Samstag startet. Ich habe schon so viel versucht, komme aber leider nicht weiter :/
wie mache ich das?

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## JCODA (25. Okt 2017)

Kommt sehr drauf an, wie du diesen Monat ausgibst. 
Magst du nicht ein bisschen Code zeigen, damit wir nicht raten müssen?


----------



## Tekko (25. Okt 2017)

void printMonth(byte month, short year)    {      
         String m=Monat[month];
         System.out.println(m+" "+year);


         for(String w:Wochentag)
         {
             System.out.print(w+" ");
         }
         System.out.println();


          for(int i=1;i<daysOfMonth(month, year)+1;i++)
         {
             if(i<=9)
                    System.out.print(" ");


              System.out.print(i+" ");
                 if(i%7==0)

                     System.out.println();


         }}


es fängt immer egal welcher monat bei montag an. Iwie muss ich sie so verschieben, dass es bei Samstag anfängt


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (25. Okt 2017)

1. Benutze Code-Tags (in der Menüleiste bei "Einfügen") und rücke die Zeilen ein, damit man das Ganze leichter lesen kann
2. Bastle aus dem Tag, Monat und Jahr ein Objekt der Klasse LocalDate, dann bekommst du die Information, welcher Wochentag dieser Tag hat. Das dürfte dir weiterhelfen.


```
LocalDate date = LocalDate.of(2016, 10, 25);
date.getDayOfWeek()
```

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/time/LocalDateTime.html


----------



## Tekko (25. Okt 2017)

darf das leider nicht mit anderen Klassen verknüpfen. muss die methode selber machen


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (25. Okt 2017)

Dann musst du dir wohl selbst eine Methode schreiben die dir den Wochentag eines Datums berechnet.


----------

